# Dogs on Tables



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is often to be found on various tables lording it over her subjects 




























Share your climbing pictures


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley and Sami LOVE the coffee table in the living area . . . rare to see them both sharing it however!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Come on Donna . . . . you have the BEST pictures of poos on tables!!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

We've only had the one incident so far, so I'm repeating this photo from another post. She would have had to jump up onto the settee first and then walk across. I was a little surprised to find her up there. I think she was after some choccies the boy's brought home from school yesterday - thankfully they had scoffed the lot by the time she got up there. Will have to be more careful in future


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Someone on the ilmc Facebook page suggested that I don't have proper control over my dogs. She said I let them run the house. Gee do you think.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

That's why I stick to the forum Donna - people on other pages and groups cant keep their nasty comments to themselves!

Your Poos. Your rules.

Anyway - here's Tilly on the garden table





Helping me at school









Table chin rest 



When she was tiny - I'm sure she would have got on the table if she could have done!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Someone on the ilmc Facebook page suggested that I don't have proper control over my dogs. She said I let them run the house. Gee do you think.


I don't understand what the problem is. That's what we are supposed to do, right?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> That's why I stick to the forum Donna - people on other pages and groups cant keep their nasty comments to themselves!
> 
> Your Poos. Your rules.
> 
> ...


Tilly reminds me so much of willow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Has Tilly ever been into school when the children are in?
I love that picture of her sitting on your desk.

Donna - this thread was made for you and your wonderful dogs


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I know it's crazy but she loves to be close to me and I'm always sitting at the table so it just sort of happened.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

2ndhandgal - In the first photo it looks like Molly has gone to quite some length to get a seat in the sun.

Donna - love the photo of Jake and Willow (??did I get that correct) back-to-back on the table. Brilliant!

Lottierachel - Tilly is such a pretty girl. Although she's not showing much respect for your pupils workbooks (or was she just keeping them warm?)!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's willow and Ozzy. Jake doesn't like the table. Here is Jake and willow this morning.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Has Tilly ever been into school when the children are in?
> I love that picture of her sitting on your desk.
> 
> Donna - this thread was made for you and your wonderful dogs


My mum brought her up at the end of the school day once, so she saw a few children and she came to Christmas bingo too! I should do one day really - if I primed the children enough Tilly would love it! (They need the training, not her!) She's very gentle and always approaches new people with caution 

Tilly was 'helping' me mark the books  see her paw on the one where she's sitting up? She's pointing out an excellent example of personification - she just loves a bit of figurative language! 

Xx


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

dmgalley said:


> It's willow and Ozzy. Jake doesn't like the table. Here is Jake and willow this morning.


Sorry Donna, I had a feeling I'd got Jake and Ozzy mixed up.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Sorry Donna, I had a feeling I'd got Jake and Ozzy mixed up.


That's nothing I call my son Jake all the time.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Decided to have my tea and cookies on the picnic table. She was on top of it in not time flat of my sitting down.

I also do some grooming on the kitchen island.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It was your Poppy photo which made me think it would make a great subject - loving them all. 

I do have to say Molly is the smallest dog I have ever owned - and the only one who has had a desire to climb. She has no fear at all and confidently climbs anywhere she can


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's Molly on the table when we went to Montreal


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And this is the closest I could get to Lola on a table.. It's really a footstool..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


>


Wow - that second pic of nina doesn't look real!... Is that the longest her hair has been?
Still just as gorgeous!!
I have plenty of dogs on table pics, I'll have a look through x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Tracey. I posted that one before of her. It was when her hair was sort of mid length, not quite the longest. We had been to the beach and she had been swimming, she's got the salty locks - beachy texture  my little surf girl. I love it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)




----------

